# Hello



## Ventura

Hi everyone. I've been a watch fan for a number of years, but only recently have bought any well known makes etc. At present I have:

Omega Seamaster (Brosnan Bond one),

Omega Speedmaster Day-Date with the Blue Dial,

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra,

Omega Seamaster silver dial,

Omega Seamaster 1980/81,

Omega Seamaster late 70's I believe,

Omega Dynamic 1999,

MWC diver's watch,

Seiko Sportura with alarm,

Seiko Divers,

Seiko Chronograph.

Citizen EcoDrive Chrono,

Pulsar Kinetic.

A few Vostoks a Poljot, (I took out the movement of the Poljot).

Sorry if it's a bit show offy, but I like to share this info with other watch lovers, just like I'm sure you guys do the same.


----------



## mattjg01

Hi Ventura, welcome to the forum.

Quite a collection you have going there. What Seiko diver is it that you have?


----------



## Dave ME

Hello and welcome, nice collection!


----------



## Ventura

Thanks guys for the welcome and the replies. I thought I may have been a bit too show off like and made a few others annoyed.

The Seiko Diver I have is this one except with the white dial:

*** link removed***


----------



## jasonm

welcome to the forum









Nice collection....


----------



## Ventura

Thanks man.

To Matt the Seiko Diver I have is "SEIKO Divers Kinetic SKA289P1"


----------



## Ventura

SORRY DOUBLE POST.


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome Ventura.


----------



## hotmog

Hi there Ventura, you have some nice watches there. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## watchless

Welcome Ventura!


----------



## pg tips

Welcome Ventura, don't you have a Ventura then ?


----------



## Roy

Welcome Ventura.


----------



## Ventura

Hi guys. You guys are a friendly forum. Are you all in the business or is Roy the only one? Do you guys do tutorials etc on watch repair and servicing? I seem to have part of the winder stuck in the Poljot of mine. BTW Roy do you do watches on comission?


----------



## Roy

No sorry I do not sell watches on commision.


----------



## Ventura

I don't mean sell watches Roy. I mean if I had a design for a watch, would you be able to make it?


----------



## Roy

Please email me regarding this.


----------

